# Human rights and animal rights



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

On the news the other day, it was announced that the province of Quebec has brought in a law, effective 1st January, making it illegal to have cosmetic surgery performed on one's pet. They join all the rest of Canada with the exception of Ontario and Alberta. Which I don't think is a bad thing.

So, as it stands now, in most of Canada it is illegal to clip your dog's ears or dock their tail, however it is perfectly O.K. to dock your baby boy's penis. Go figure !!

I would love to challenge our legislators to explain that one !!


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

hakunangovi said:


> On the news the other day, it was announced that the province of Quebec has brought in a law, effective 1st January, making it illegal to have cosmetic surgery performed on one's pet. They join all the rest of Canada with the exception of Ontario and Alberta. Which I don't think is a bad thing.
> 
> So, as it stands now, in most of Canada it is illegal to clip your dog's ears or dock their tail, however it is perfectly O.K. to dock your baby boy's penis. Go figure !!
> 
> I would love to challenge our legislators to explain that one !!


I remember being 15 and at a friends house playing video games. It was shortly after I started realizing that I wasn't alone in feeling the way I did for as long as I can remember about what was done to my body, basically by connecting with like minded teen boys my age on a puberty message board.

Anyway we were playing video games and I remember looking over at my friends male dog, and it dawned on me that his dog had a foreskin. That me and my friend had less genital integrity rights then the family dog. But in Canada this is now legally true. Boys officially have less bodily integrity rights then the family dog does. Disgusting and backwards world we live in.


----------



## joandsarah77 (Jul 5, 2005)

It should all be illegal, all of it, circumcision, tail docking, any kind of cosmetic alteration.


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

joandsarah77 said:


> It should all be illegal, all of it, circumcision, tail docking, any kind of cosmetic alteration.


ABSOLUTELY !! Except, I suppose for those humans over the age of 18 and willing to pay for it.


----------



## joandsarah77 (Jul 5, 2005)

Yes, I mean for those who can't consent. Adults can do as they please.


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

joandsarah77 said:


> It should all be illegal, all of it, circumcision, tail docking, any kind of cosmetic alteration.


I get the sentiment, but it comes off a bit deeming when you clump tail docking in the same category as infant circumcision.


----------



## joandsarah77 (Jul 5, 2005)

The original post is putting them together, which is why I responded back in kind.


----------

